# File transfer in Virtual Box



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys,I installed VB today and installed XP and its running too smooth till now but the only prob is that i cant transfer fiels btw my ubutnu partitions and XP on virtual PC.how do i do that??
Help wud be appreciated


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

someone suggested setting up samba server between host and guest


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

i had same prob with my VMware in XP which was running ubuntu.. Still couldn't figure how to do it, so using ma pen drive


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

i cant use a 4 GB pendrive to transfer fugging 6GB games!! 

BTW does VM use its own proccy,GPU etc or it uses the real components coz it automatically detected sound card without installing any drivers?

@giga u can use vmplayer to transfer files btw host and guest OS by just dragging and dropping


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

^ no instead, I opted for VMware tools, but i was not happy with it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2008)

Open virtual box. Right click on the virtual machine and select Settings. Now on the left pane select "Shared folders". Share a folder on your physical drive.

Now boot into the guest OS. Once booted, press the "Focus out" key (right ctrl key by default), then goto Devices Menu and select "install guest addons".

The shared folder will now appear as a Network shared folder in Windows. Mount it and share files between the guest and host OS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

adn what abt transferring files from guest to host?
i dont wanna create another thread so im asking this question here-
can u tell me any scheduler for ubutnu?i wanna plan my DLs as i have a NU plan.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2008)

Guest to Host and vice versa. Unless you make the physical folder read-only in guest file transfer to and fro is possible. 

Scheduler? Cron! The most powerful! Don't ask me how to use it, tho


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

@saany: open a terminal type "man 5 cron"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Open virtual box. Right click on the virtual machine and select Settings. Now on the left pane select "Shared folders". Share a folder on your physical drive.
> 
> Now boot into the guest OS. Once booted, press the "Focus out" key (right ctrl key by default), then goto Devices Menu and select "install guest addons".
> 
> The shared folder will now appear as a Network shared folder in Windows. Mount it and share files between the guest and host OS.


It shows me only my filesystem partition but not the other ones


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2008)

gnome-schedule, it uses cron.
Actually it's easy to use cron unless you want to do complicated stuff. I usually use cron to edit signatures attached to my mails.
It goes something like this

```
crontab -e
```


```
0 0 * * *         ~/.mutt/signature
```
~/.mutt/signature is the path to script which generates my signature.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> someone suggested setting up samba server between host and guest


Remember who this advice is targeted at.
Imagine Sunny setting up a Samba Server 
Poor guy is having enough troubles already


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2008)

To start a GUI program at midnight, it would be something like this

```
0 0 * * *      DISPLAY = :0.0 /usr/bin/deluge
```


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Remember who this advice is targeted at.
> Imagine Sunny setting up a Samba Server
> Poor guy is having enough troubles already


Bull$h1t!!!
im  having problems and u are showing ur batti si?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

samba config is easy 

*2tap.com/2007/04/22/sharing-files-between-a-windows-guest-and-ubuntu-host-using-vmware-and-samba/


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Remember who this advice is targeted at.
> Imagine Sunny setting up a Samba Server
> Poor guy is having enough troubles already


Basic configuration is hardly any difficult. It's quite easy acutally.
And then again, there's SWAT.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2008)

@Sunny
There are 2 versions of Virtual Box

1) Binary (available from sun's website)
2) Opensource edition (OSE) in ubuntu repos. Which one are you using?

This guide may help you: *ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/02/01/how-to-do-seamless-window-integration-with-ubuntu-virtualbox/


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> someone suggested setting up samba server between host and guest


No need.The shared folder thing suggested by infra works fine for me in OSE edition.
@ Sunny: you will need to install Guest additions in XP and not in Ubuntu.
[offtopic]Me is thinking of installing opensolaris express as guest in Ubuntu.Have got vacations, so too much free time nowadays  Any solaris user can share his experience with it here.?[/offtopic]


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just started with OpenSolaris. But haven't explored further due to lack of time. But, it's too slow on my 2GHz proccy. I have allocated 768MB of RAM to it, that's good enough. But, my processor always hangs around 95-100%. And firefox didn't even start after 20 mins both the times I tried.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> It shows me only my filesystem partition but not the other ones


You can go the media directory in the filesystem partition to access your other drives.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> You can go the media directory in the filesystem partition to access your other drives.


THNX


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

@sunny: I am just saying that its not advisable to use sambha when you have no idea what you are doing. Even one of my geek friends got screwed by Apache the first time he used it. Sambha is similar.

And yes, use the Virtual Box version thats the Personal Use Editon, available on their site. I remember that you could mount other partitions in it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^ What are you saying, pal??!!! "Sambha" is similar to "Apache"??!!!

And there is no "Personal Use Edition".. now whatever that means! There is either the binary one that available at Sun's site or the OSE one whose sources are available at innotek's site.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

@Sunny
Did you get past this thing? I logged onto to virtualbox after a long time and remembered this query of yours.


----------

